# For sale item



## Bob Henderson (May 17, 2013)

Can someone help me post something for sale in the appropriate section? Struggling with how to do so, a bit technically decline


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi you need to have a minimum number of posts . Can remember if its ten or not .


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Hello Bob - you need a minimum of five posts to be able to list in the 'for sale' thread. Have a look at the guidance on selling on the forum in the sticky on that thread.


----------

